# silicone smell!



## jknight (Jun 25, 2009)

How long does it take for that nasty silicone smell to go away in your viv? its been like 2 days and i still smell it!


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

It can take up to 4-7 days to stop stinking depending on the brand. You can help speed this up though by placing a fan at its direction.

However if it is still stinking today as bad as when you first applied it, your silicone most likely is not curing. You can test this by rubbing your finger across it. If silicone comes off on your finger, smears around or feels mega squishy (it should be firm) you will have to scrape it off and start again sadly.


----------



## jknight (Jun 25, 2009)

thanks for the advice! and thank god it is curing! it just doesnt smell the greatest.. i put a fan blowing into it so hopfully that will help


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

What did you silicone? If I use a lot of silicone to stick tree fern panels onto the walls, it takes MONTHS for the smell to go away


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

ChrisK said:


> What did you silicone? If I use a lot of silicone to stick tree fern panels onto the walls, it takes MONTHS for the smell to go away


Did you use a bucket of silicone? 

I never had such an issue when gluing tree fern panels or cork panels to a tank, even when using a lot.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

hexentanz said:


> Did you use a bucket of silicone?
> 
> I never had such an issue when gluing tree fern panels or cork panels to a tank, even when using a lot.


Yeah I don't get that issue when I just use dabs on the corners now, but before when using a lot it would really smell for a long time. I think you guys in EU use a different kind of tree fern panel though, it's much softer right?


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

ChrisK said:


> Yeah I don't get that issue when I just use dabs on the corners now, but before when using a lot it would really smell for a long time. I think you guys in EU use a different kind of tree fern panel though, it's much softer right?


We have a few different types of panels, the main one is the standard one you guys get only with tighter weaving, so you cannot look through it. Then there is your softer type of panel which is very light in color and almost does not look like fern root and one with bits of trunk in it and it is very thick.


----------

